# opinion on bark deterrers (if thats a word)



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I just wanted to know what everyone thought about things to help a dog not bark.. I know they have bark collars that either spray stuff in their face or shock them and i dont like those...I was wondering if anyone had opinons on the noisemakers?

Bianca barks a lot.. and luckily i have college guys that live above me and make a lot of noise.. otherwise we probably wouldve been kicked out by now.. She mostly barks while I am eating (even though I have never given her food then.. im not sure how she learned to bark there) and sometimes if i am sitting on the couch and i put both my feet up she gets mad and barks until I put a foot down so she can occasionally come up and rub her back under my foot. also she will bark when i am on the phone..

I have tried Caesar Romero (the dog whisper's) way of making that Ssss sound to distract her.. but she just looks at me and keeps barking.. I have tried distracting her but if im still eating that doesn't help.. Ive tried giving her something to chew on before i start eating.. still didnt help... so i found this thing that you plug into the wall and when a dog barks within 25 feet it emits a high pitched sound only dogs can hear and is supposed to annoy them into stop barking...

The first few days I only plugged it in while i was eating.. She barked once.. heard the sound (and i can hear a little click so i know its working) and she came running at me so fast and jumped in my arms because she was scared.. she did that everytime and by the 3rd day she wasn't really barking as much..so i was happy and thinking it was working.. in fact i shared my success with my friend who has a beagle and a lab mix who bark too much at people outside.. so she went and bought one but hers is different than mine.. .. we were over there last week and the bark thing was on.. her dogs werent barking but Bianca was.. she was trying to get one of the dogs to play with her.. so we didnt think the bark thing was working.. so i pressed the test button on top.. her dogs cowered down and flicked their ears.. Bianca came over and licked the thing that i was pushing the button on.... Then when i got home, i plugged in mine.. she barked a couple times and when i heard that it was going off.. it didnt seem to bother her as much.

Now the good news is she isnt barking as much.. it's like it became a habit not to bark which is good.. the bad news is.. she seems to be used to the noise.. has this ever happened to someone before?

janie


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

Good luck. I think it is just the terrier in the maltese. They are just born to bark. I too tried Ceasar's advice on the Shhhh but no luck there. Let us know if the high pitched device keeps working. Where did you get it? Price? etc.... My Sadie gets fussed at so much for barking she now will run and get a toy and bark with the toy in her mouth. It's like she thinks it is muffling the sound, which it is, but it is too cute anyway.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (sadiesmom @ Mar 30 2009, 01:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753816


> Good luck. I think it is just the terrier in the maltese. They are just born to bark. I too tried Ceasar's advice on the Shhhh but no luck there. Let us know if the high pitched device keeps working. Where did you get it? Price? etc.... My Sadie gets fussed at so much for barking she now will run and get a toy and bark with the toy in her mouth. It's like she thinks it is muffling the sound, which it is, but it is too cute anyway.[/B]


i forget what the brand is but i got it on petedge.com...its 35.95 plus the shipping fees.. its the only one on the site for 25 feet barking. here is the thing though.. these week,. its as if the thing is not even turned on. I can tell when it goes off and she is not even scared of it anymore.. so now i am back at square one!

janie


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought I'd never be able to cure Izzy's barking. 

But when ever she started barking I would make fun high pitch boop de boop bop bop noises like Victoria Stillwell does when she's trying to distract a dog and when Izzy would look at me and stop barking I would tell her good girl. 

It worked for us - now I can just call her or give her a quiet command and she's pretty good about stopping. 

Leslie


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

In puppy training we learned to give 15 second time outs EVERY time there is a bark. You pick up the dog and turn him in the opposite direction so he loses visual access. It helps us to cover his eyes. It works like a charm, but you really have to do it every time. If you do it only most of the time, he will keep barking.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It's so hard to train them when barking is what they are supposed to do :huh: 
I mean I want Nemo to bark when someone is near, he warns us.
I use the command NO BARK , because if someone is in my house he doesn't know, he will bark his head off :smheat: :smheat: once the person sits and makes eye contact he is fine, but it gets annoying. 
So I know it's hard, cause we want them to bark but then we dont, He$$ I am confused also :biggrin: 
Good Luck


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I also use the "no bark" command or "quiet"...........with four fluffs it gets rather noisey and this seems to work with them. I only have one (the oldest) that has to get the last bark in. Hope you find what works for you to keep the barking to a minimum.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I have the same problems. Coconut barks when someone comes in out home and won't stop, if the person touches her while I am holding her she will stop. But if I put her down she runs at them barking non stop and they try to pick her up and she runs and barks. She is the perfect dog besides this problem. Don't know what to do. She gets out everyday and rides in the car so she isn't in the house all the time. She barks when I drop my daughter off at school in the mornings and at all the people that are walking around.


----------

